# Cold packed venison burgers



## countryboy88 (Dec 3, 2010)

I pressure canned venison burgers for the first time. These were ground venison with onions and green peppers added to the meat. The patties were browned and then placed into jars and pressure canned @ 11psi for 90 min. After opening one of the the jars for lunch the meat tasted very dry. Is it ok to use patties. Any tips on keeping the patties from becoming dry.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't canned burgers yet, but from what I have read about it everyone says not to expect them to be at all the same as fresh burgers, really a different food. 

My guess with the venison is that it's such a lean meat. Maybe grinding some beef or pork fat into it if canning it would help. I read venison fat goes rancid very fast and adds a weird taste to the meat. 

The best meatballs I ever had in my life were ground elk and pork fat. I made them myself, never to be duplicated!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

venison will be dry unless fat is added. you may moisted by adding some water. i havent tries water i cold pack and it makes its own juice.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

vosey's correct adding some pork fat when grinding the lean meat will heip another method is by miost frying -frying the burgers with about a 1/3 inch of seasoned water in the pan befor serving


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

We would say the patties are fine but, like said before, the added fat is going to contribute the moistness you are looking for.


----------

